# how meny csaw cArvers are on here



## bigjohn1895 (Oct 11, 2011)

just wandering how many carvers are on this board 
how many pros 


ill start im one and pro from Michigan


----------



## ultimate buzz (Oct 12, 2011)

*survey*

John, I check out this carving forum and a few others on a regular basis. I am a hobby carver out of Central Wisconsin. -ken trapp


----------



## lumberjackchef (Oct 12, 2011)

I am not a pro, been carving since 07, and carve for most of my yearly income! Never competed but would like to someday.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont think pro (professional) is a sports category more of a i do this full time and it is my full time job but i guess i fit both


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Oct 12, 2011)

I carve... I don't about professional...prolly more of a hack, i just keep hacking away at the block with my saw untill it looks like something.:wink2:


----------



## Boydt8 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am not a pro, but people do like my carvings. . . 
Guess they think I'm kinda pro. I carve with a chainsaw, mainly on weekends.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 27, 2011)

I carve as pro as I can  Rarely go to events but, unless otherwise occupied, I carve 6 days a week with chainsaw, power tools, hand tools. Mostly logs plus the occasional gun stock and rare piece of soft stone.


----------



## reedwoodturning (Nov 1, 2011)

I have dabbled. I am a woodturner, but am very intrigued by saw carving. I have carved a lot of small things but I generally use a Lancelot attachment on a grinder.


----------



## GnawDog (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey John! I'm on here once in a while.
Part-time carver (been to a couple of competitions)
Part-time saw collector
Full-time log collector! (or hoarder as some see it)


----------



## Mikemehak (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a wannabe


----------



## dzklrz (Jan 3, 2012)

I am one i guess, no pro though. I started carving at the end of last January. I am from central WI. Love every minute of it..... the surplus of saws keeps on growing.


----------



## Mikemehak (Jan 5, 2012)

reedwoodturning said:


> I have dabbled. I am a woodturner, but am very intrigued by saw carving. I have carved a lot of small things but I generally use a Lancelot attachment on a grinder.



Brave man with the Lancelot.


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 10, 2012)

Mikemehak said:


> Brave man with the Lancelot.



scary tool, i bought a mikita with ryobi lancelot and woo id rather juggle a chainsaw, my god i doubt ill use it again, the 2 inch looks handy enough to use though....
started 6 months ago, of actual carving, and am a pro from the start, really it seems chainsaw carving is a sport and an art. its cool to see the sport/art growing so rapidly, truly a new form.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 16, 2012)

23 yrs. of chainsaw carving, I do not compete feel kinda used when ya compete, I like to offer carvings to the tree service customer,that precious tree can be made into a memorable art piece. I used to sell over the internet and road for a living but the back said knock it off.

it is a good money maker if you can find the time.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2012)

*i have done some chainsaw carving but im not a pro at it*

i have done some chainsaw carving but im not a pro at it.


----------



## NEP (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a pro carver carving part time (I also have a teaching job, teaching forestry)


----------



## caricob (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a saw carver, definately not pro. I do a few small county fair type events each year. I have a full time job but the carving helps with the bills and the CAD.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2012)

*Carving*

Hi I'm new to the site, so this is my first post. I came to the site looking for info on saws for carving. I Build houses (Laft/log) with my saw mostly but I do carve and am doing a commission at present. Just thought I would add my ha'pennth. There are some pictures hidden on my website. Would it be spamming to post a link? stephens.no is the site....hello fellow carvers/builders/fellers etc. Lucas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2012)

*Carving*

The Photos I posted disappeared from this server, best to look at my website.


----------



## timberjak (Apr 27, 2014)

Started this one on a white oak. 11' 

Its a commissioned piece with a bench as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using my nose


----------

